# Birdman



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

God. I've been checking this place every couple of days and it's beginning to frighten me. We need to escape the confines of this Golden State lull we're in. We still have a lot to look forward to.

Now then...Chris Andersen is going to be able to be reinstated by the NBA from his drug suspension around midseason. Does anybody else think that he would be a good pick up? He blocks and rebounds. He runs the floor well (and fast for a big guy). And he hustles hard the whole time he's on the floor. Plus he can throw down some vicious video game dunks now and again...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, I think he could be worth a look if Bass or Fazekas are not ready to contribute. Andersen is limited, but plays solid within in his limitations.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Somehow, the thought of them picking somebody up is not believable anymore. They just don't do anything...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jerry Jones would probably sign him right away....


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Jerry Jones would probably sign him right away....


Haha... Then maybe we should sign him first and then trade him for Tank Johnson


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd be all for Tank Johnson on the Mavs. No fear for Shaq or Yao.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Who is Tank Johnson ? Some fat, tall guy ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Who is Tank Johnson ? Some fat, tall guy ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Johnson

Not tall.... but not fat either (especially for a 300 pounder).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

yeah, thats the piece to the puzzle...Birdmans the key:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Johnson
> 
> Not tall.... but not fat either (especially for a 300 pounder).


Nice ...


----------

